# Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka" (in progress)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka" 
Native geographical area-Line bred species of Lake Malawi, not found wild in lake Malawi
Native habitat-
Maximum Size-7"
Minimum Aquarium Size- 
Natural & captive Diet-
Tank zone- Bottem/Middle
Temperament & compatibility-A more territorial pea****, aggresion level is higher then usual compared to other Malawi pea****s.
Hardness range-150 GH ppm or higher
pH range-8.0 and higher
Temperature range-78 to 84 degree's
Hardiness & Lifespan-Incredibly hardy species when kept in proper water conditions.
Physical description- The Eureka should have blue in the face with a red lining body, along with blue hues in the stomach area and dorsal.
Activity peak-Very active during the day.
Spawning notes- 
Other notes-


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

thats a mouthful of a scientific name..nice pic


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

excellent profile... could you maybe put some info in there lol 

btw, I know you are just showing off your pics


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bumping to current


----------



## justin.nc (Apr 26, 2011)

:fish: It would be nice, I like it.




_______________
Muốn có nội thất văn phòng đẹp bạn phải có dịch vụ thiết kế nội thất văn phòng tốt, bên cạnh việc thiết kế nội thất bạn phải tạo ra vách ngăn văn phòng đẹp cho không gian văn phòng của bạn.


----------

